# Got my new AMZNPS...time for some cheese!



## sam3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, it was time to try some smoked cheese!  
	

		
			
		

		
	








Swiss, Mild Cheddar, Monteray Jack w/Jalapeno and Muenster.







All finished!




Smoked for 2 hours with Cherry and Oak pellets. Rested for two hours and then put into foodsaver bags. Time to mellow for a few weeks. This thing is AMAZING!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 28, 2012)

Dont you just love using the AMNPS to smoke cheese. Makes it so easy and yours looks great


----------



## sam3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Scarbelly. It was 45 degrees out today with a good wind, and the box only reached at temp of 75 degrees. The pic's don't realy give the color of the cheese justice. I'm really happy with the results.


----------

